# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta coccina

## Muhd Hakim

Been keeping 4 of them for just a few weeks

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## kklim

Nice! I have a pair from Malaysia. Happy with just flirting and don't want to spawn  :Grin:

----------


## ahhian

Your coccinas are so beautiful hakim

----------


## Guppendler

Very nicely taken photos. I have a bunch of them for more than a year and never manage to get them to breed so far

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Seems like theyre one of the more difficult ones to breed

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

Yes one of the more challenging strain to breed but they are hardy and very easy to keep

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Just to share

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## sixhunter

hi guys may i ask is coccina and brownorum same ?

----------


## boofeng

> hi guys may i ask is coccina and brownorum same ?


they are different species

----------


## thetapizeta

How to tell males from the females?

----------

